# Graffiti...



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Sometimes it's art, sometimes it's vandalism. Sometimes it's both.

It makes me a little upset when someone graffitis a building, bridge, etc. That was somebody's art too and it's disrespectful, no matter how beautiful your work might be. But if they got permission, of course I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## NoIdeaWhatImDoing (Aug 6, 2013)

It depends. If it's just a tag, it has no place anywhere. If it's something more, it's art. When I was in Europe (like here), there was so much. It was gorgeous. I miss it.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

It's vandalism, it should be removed by the offenders with their money (If found) and then they should be punished further. Unless of course it is in a legally designated area(Or a property owner allows it), it should be treated as a crime.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

Many people have mentioned that it takes the location, artist, and specific finalized art pieces that allow certain types of graffiti to be considered art. However, I believe that as long as graffiti somehow also manages to challenge or tackle pivotal questions regarding the space in which it surrounds - it can also be considered art. 

After researching and giving a talk on the political & social implications of graffiti in post-Mubarak Cairo, I am currently working on a research project on graffiti in Beirut. Questions of "art vs. vandalism" always tend to make it to the forefront of any discussion on street art. However, at the end of the day - I believe it is the way in which graffiti challenges space (the notion of perceived public space vs. private space), our thoughts, or perhaps just sparks some emotion (be it anger, happiness, sadness, etc) in you that is exactly why I would consider it art.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Who really cares? If it's there, it's there. If the guy is caught and punished, he's caught and punished. That's not really what it's about anyway, so I doubt that's an unacceptable result to the artist/vandal.

I don't think it should be that great of an offense though, just give the guy a tab to pay for the "damage" caused.


----------

